
Rackspace CEO Taylor Rhodes Resigns - aprt5pr
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanantonio/news/2017/05/03/rackspace-ceo-to-leave-several-months-after-sale.html
======
neom
Not surprising, he'd been there a long time. I have a lot of respect for
Taylor Rhodes, he's generally seemed to have pushed the company in the right
direction when it needed pushing. I think Rackspace will be an excellent
services business and if Accenture and the like are smart, one of them will
pick them up and add it to their consulting arm.

